# Programmas / Software >  Samsung Galaxy S3 softs

## Texx

Sveiciens! Vai kāds zinošs cilvēks nepateiktu, kur/kā var lejupielādēt Samsung Galaxy S3 (GT-I9300) Android OS image failu. Vajadzīgs telefona softa pilnai pārrakstīšanai. Vajadzētu oriģinālo un kādu no pēdējām versijām. Kaut pēdējais lakam nav obligāti, varētu pēc tam updeitoties normālā ceļā.

----------


## Delfins

http://www.andromods.com/tips-trick/...ndetected.html

----------


## Texx

Paldies par atsaucību, Delfins! Ir doma līdzīgu procesu izveikt. Tikai nav drošība par tā softa izcelsmi. No sērijas vīrusi, interfeisa valoda, kaut kāda pielāgotā versija. Kaut gan varbūt arī šis viss ir tikai laika tērēšana un hardware vaina. Vai kāds kas ņemas ar remontiem var nokomentēt cik bieži un vai šim modelim gadās, ka bojāts RAM vai NAND (eMcc) vai nu kas tur par flash viņam? Tas man tāds viens no minējumiem. Defekts: bieži uzkaras it sevišķi, kad lielākas prgrammas palaiž vai satačo kaut ko uz ekrāna ātri.

----------


## sasasa

Ar telefoniem ir kā ar bitēm - nekad nevar zināt kas viņiem padomā  ::  
Man arī pēc ilgākas lietošanas tā notiek gan ar telefonu, gan ar kompi. Kaut kas viņiem tur sakrājas uz aizd...šas laika gaitā un ja neesi spečuks, tad īsti nezini ko iztīrīt un izdzēst. Tad nu vienkarši noformatēju un pa jaunu uzinstalēju OS. Ātri, lēti, vienkārši. Un atkal kādus gadus iet bez aizķeršanās

----------

